# 2 weeks on anadrol, haven't gained any weight



## MattG (May 26, 2014)

First time running it, on top of 1200 test and 1050 eq per week, drol at 100mg/day split into two doses spaced out properly. From what ive heard, in 4-6 weeks i should be able to expect anywhere between 10-20 lbs of weight gain, some water weight. Tonight for the first time since the addition of drol I weighed myself, even after a serious dinner, and havent gained more than 2 lbs. Im a major ectomorph and i struggle to put on size, but im starting to wonder if i have underdosed or bunk drol. I consume between 4000-5000 quality calories from nothing but home cooked meals, beef chicken steak potatoes rice greens etc, plus several protein shakes every day...so its not like im not eating enuf to gain. Honestly, i have even been forcing down more food than usual down since starting anadrol in hopes to put on 10 lbs. Am I being impatient? I figured and read that by now things should be rolling along pretty good. Strength is up a little, dropped some bodyfat and look bigger, but im also running over a gram of test and eq both as well. Anybody out there that can tell me things are going wrong, or in a week things should change?


----------



## Daniel11 (May 26, 2014)

Drol is considered a fast oral.   It should kick in pretty well by now.  

How long have you been on high dose test/EQ ?
Have you been running other strong compounds consistently  in the recent past?


----------



## MightyJohn (May 26, 2014)

You should be gaining from that amount of test/eq alone...90% of drol out there is garbage these days


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 26, 2014)

Yea I'm with these guys you should've already been putting on some decent weight I would think even if its just water weight. Especially taking into consideration the amount of other gear you're on.


----------



## FordFan (May 26, 2014)

Good drol makes me feel like shit. It's tough to have the energy just to go to the gym. But once you're there and focused, you can hammer out the weights.

I'm willing to bet your drol is underdosed.


----------



## MattG (May 26, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> Drol is considered a fast oral.   It should kick in pretty well by now.
> 
> How long have you been on high dose test/EQ ?
> Have you been running other strong compounds consistently  in the recent past?



Started the high dose test/eq 4 weeks before i started the drol...before that i was on an 8 week cruise of 250 test per week. As far as strong compounds in the recent past, yeah i have ran tren ace twice in the past 12months, but only for 4-5 weeks each time bc i started to get gyno and dropped it


----------



## MattG (May 26, 2014)

FordFan said:


> Good drol makes me feel like shit. It's tough to have the energy just to go to the gym. But once you're there and focused, you can hammer out the weights.
> 
> I'm willing to bet your drol is underdosed.



Yeah i figured i had underdosed shit, just thought maybe someone else didnt see good gains till 3 weeks or something. Tbh i dont feel like shit even a little bit, so for all i know im taking placebo pills.lol oh well, still gonna take the remaining 2weeks worth. I letcha know if anything changes soon. Thanks bro


----------



## Daniel11 (May 26, 2014)

My verdict is it's bunk.    The only time orals stop having dramatic effects is if you have been blasting continuously.   

A friend of mine went from 6 weeks SD into Adrol and didn't get the gains he expected.   I told him to stop and wait 4-8 weeks.   Once he started again they worked better.  

I don't see that as your issue coming out of a cruise.   Soooooooo bunk it is (or under dosed)


----------



## Sully (May 26, 2014)

Have u noticed any strength gains from it, either?


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 26, 2014)

Next question is it from a sponsor in here?


----------



## *Bio* (May 26, 2014)

Are you using any ancillaries?...Anastrozole, prami, etc?  If so, that will keep the normal, initial water weight gain seen with Anadrol to a minimum.  Has it affected your appetite in a negative way since starting?  It has that effect in a fair amount of people.


----------



## Derek7X (May 26, 2014)

Something's not adding up at all.... who did you get your gear from?

Just to give you some perspective, a cycle of only 60dbol a day with 300npp had my friend gain nearly 20 pounds in 3 weeks or less and he looks to be about same size/structure as you. There wasn't even any test in there.

I have a feeling all your gear is underdosed or fake , or you may want to post what your training is like....some people overtrain way too much and just burn all their calories and don't gain much muscle. The other possibility is, although it may sound like broscience, maybe your "receptors are fried" as they like to put it. For whatever reason, some people get off everything for 4-5 weeks, then they come back on and suddenly the gains come back like they are supposed to.

I know we can't talk about sponsors here, but if you PM me, we can discuss two sources I know with 100% legit anadrol that REALLY works and packs a punch. The strength should be seen literally within a few days, and you will notice the weight gain too. They're very cheap too.


----------



## MattG (May 27, 2014)

*Bio* said:


> Are you using any ancillaries?...Anastrozole, prami, etc?  If so, that will keep the normal, initial water weight gain seen with Anadrol to a minimum.  Has it affected your appetite in a negative way since starting?  It has that effect in a fair amount of people.



Yeah, aromasin 12.5 ed. I have to keep it there to prevent gyno unfortunately. But definitely no negative effects on appetite, im hungry constantly from the eq...



Lil' Sully said:


> Have u noticed any strength gains from it, either?



Not much, some in the past week or two, but that could be attributed to the test and eq. Both of those seem to take effect fully about that time (after 4-5 weeks). I def havent noticed any major strength gains at all, just standard.


Derek7X said:


> Something's not adding up at all.... who did you get your gear from?
> 
> Just to give you some perspective, a cycle of only 60dbol a day with 300npp had my friend gain nearly 20 pounds in 3 weeks or less and he looks to be about same size/structure as you. There wasn't even any test in there.
> 
> ...



As far as training, 4 days a week hitting every muscle group about every 5 days. 10-15 sets per muscle group. So, i dont believe im overtraining. Always get 7-8 hrs of sleep every night so recovery is good. Maybe you're right about my receptors needing a break, its been 9 months since ive been totally off. But that 9 months has had two trt cuises breaking it up. The drol did come from a sponsor here, but given the possibilties i dont wanna name them and hurt their business. Could be a bad batch, could just be me? Thanks bro, i will pm you on that.


----------



## psych (May 27, 2014)

I never really bloat from anadrol.  I get CRAZY food cravings and insane strength boasts, and lethargic as fuck.   Everyone reacts differently. If i don't get a huge spike in my appetite by day 4 I know my anadrol is under dosed. The source I got now delivers the best.

Dbol bloats the shit out of me, makes me hyper, and makes me anorexic.  

Anavar always makes me super aggressive...no idea why.

But every one reacts differently.  But if you're not getting strength boosts prob bunk.


----------



## Sandpig (May 27, 2014)

FordFan said:


> *Good drol makes me feel like shit.* It's tough to have the energy just to go to the gym. But once you're there and focused, you can hammer out the weights.
> 
> I'm willing to bet your drol is underdosed.



Same here. Especially headaches.


----------



## squatster (May 28, 2014)

Adrol doesn't work for every body - I get nothing out of them at all - I used to get American Abombs from the pharmacy (I am old) never did any thing for me and I have had a lot of other people do the same - Dbal get me huge as a hell.
My body does Abombs for the last few days before his shows - my other body does them for arm wrestling - he keeps weight down and get strength - doesn't restrict his diet at all


----------



## squatster (May 30, 2014)

Did you figure out the problem? 
You made me want to try some again - I know better thow


----------



## MattG (May 30, 2014)

squatster said:


> Did you figure out the problem?
> You made me want to try some again - I know better thow



Nope, gona chalk it up as a loss i guess. Emailed sponsor, waiting to hear back still. All i heard was there havent been any complaints by anybody else, so idk. Maybe it just dont work on me. Im still willing to bet its way underdosed tho if i had to guess. Have to go with another brand next time, one im told is a for sure legit drol source. Derek7x said to pm him, but havent heard back yet


----------



## MightyJohn (May 30, 2014)

Ive had certain brand Drol that I thought was weak yet friends blew up on...everyone is different Bro


----------



## EastCountySD (May 30, 2014)

After 2 weeks of drol you should definatly notice at least a little gain. I always blow up on drol quick. Also the anger/irritation level with drol at least for me goes through the roof...have you noticed a change that way at all?


----------



## MattG (May 30, 2014)

EastCountySD said:


> After 2 weeks of drol you should definatly notice at least a little gain. I always blow up on drol quick. Also the anger/irritation level with drol at least for me goes through the roof...have you noticed a change that way at all?




No sir. No agression, anger, or anything. I will say i had some extra acne a few days after i started taking it, which im sure many of us know is an indicator of things working. Unfortunately, that has been the only thing this all has produced.lol


----------



## JETHRO TULL (May 31, 2014)

*Any real Anadrol I had......WORKED.*

Big and strong. If you have real shit ... You don't have to ask..."is this real?"

If you are eating that much food- even an ectomorph will be happy with the result.


----------



## Alinshop (May 31, 2014)

JETHRO TULL said:


> Big and strong.* If you have real shit ... You don't have to ask..."is this real?"*
> If you are eating that much food- even an ectomorph will be happy with the result.



Very true statement, Brutha!


----------



## MattG (Jun 1, 2014)

JETHRO TULL said:


> Big and strong. If you have real shit ... You don't have to ask..."is this real?"
> 
> If you are eating that much food- even an ectomorph will be happy with the result.



Yeah, i def wont be ordering from same place any time soon after this. Orals at least. Shame cause i was really happy with t/a, but if the product sucks theres really no point.


----------



## JETHRO TULL (Jun 2, 2014)

*You and I have the same thoughts. Lol*



Alinshop said:


> Very true statement, Brutha!



That is no mild drug.


----------

